# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 4 ماهه الفا مثبت

## mohammad_7676

سلام دوستان .من یه دوستی دارم یه جایی هستش که اینترنت در دسترسش نیست کعریف این برنامه افا مثبت 120 روزه رو شنیده کسی هست اینجا که استفاده کرده باشه ؟؟؟من خودم بهش گفتم که این سایتا زیاد تبلیغ میکنن و نرو سمت این برنامه ها  ولی اهمیت نداد منتها گفتم یه پست بزنم شاید کسایی استفاده کرده باشن نظری داشته باشن.به نظرتون بخره یا نه؟

----------


## dr.hasti

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad_7676


سلام دوستان .من یه دوستی دارم یه جایی هستش که اینترنت در دسترسش نیست کعریف این برنامه افا مثبت 120 روزه رو شنیده کسی هست اینجا که استفاده کرده باشه ؟؟؟من خودم بهش گفتم که این سایتا زیاد تبلیغ میکنن و نرو سمت این برنامه ها  ولی اهمیت نداد منتها گفتم یه پست بزنم شاید کسایی استفاده کرده باشن نظری داشته باشن.به نظرتون بخره یا نه؟


سلام

این برنامه رو انطور که من شنیدم   اقای افشار بررسی کرده به درخواست اقای قاسمی و اشتباهاتش اصلاح کرده

به هر حال از نظر اقای افشار برنامه خوبی بود که پیش نیازی و مرور و....توش رعایت شده*

----------


## mohammad_7676

up

----------


## alpey

> up


کار این گروه خوب بوده...هرچند فکر کنم برا اولین ساله این برنامه رو میدن بیرون ولی از سالهای پیش برای ازمون های کانون برنامه دوهفتگی میدادن
ولی دو تا مورد رو فکر کنم بهتره که بدونی
مورد اول اینکه برنامه الفا مثبت و و یا سایت های مشابه با عقل جور در نمیاد و این باعث میشه که بچه ها سمتش جذب بشن
این برنامه ها ادعا میکنن که تو 4 ماه میشه با ساعت مطالعه بین 8-12 میشه دروس رو تا 2-3 دور هم مرور کردو خوند که اصلا منطقی نیست
نمیگم نمیشه تو این مدت رتبه خوب اورد...میگم میشه حتی به پزشکی دولتی تیپ 3 و حتی 2 هم رسید ولی نمیشه اقازاده وارانه بهش رسید
بقول @banker@ باید دهنت سرویس بشه و ساعت مطالعه ات همیشه بالای 12 ساعت باشه....مینیمم 12 و مداوم
به هر حال باید جبران یا بهتر بگم تنبیه کم کاری هات رو بکشی ...در این شرایط هم میتونی یه دور درس ها رو با تست کم حدود نصف کتاب جمع کنی و حدود 30-40 روز جمع بندی و تست کنکور داشته باشی
مورد دوم اینکه بچه ها تو فروم گذاشتن برا دانلود که برا یه موسسه دیگه است...پیدا کنی میتونی دانلود کنی....چیزی من دیدم اینکه چیز خاصی نیست و میتونی خودت بهترشه رو بریزی...یا بهتر بگم خودت باید برنامه رو بریزی و در این صورت عالی خواهد بود نه خوب

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

من کلا مخالف هر چی برنامه و مشاوره و... اینترنتی هستم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

برنامه های حضوریشم گاها بدرد نمیخوره حالا شما اینترنتیشو تصور کن که چی بشه :troll (9): نمیدونم بچه های ما تا کی میخوان کلاه سرشون بره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_7676

من که برا خودم نمیخوام که خودم خوب دارم پیش میرم خودم بهش گفتم که برنامه خودت بریزی بهتره فقط اومدم اطلاعات کسب کنم چون تعریفشو شنیده بودم
بعد شما منظورتون چیه که دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟چی چی رو دانلود کنم متوجه حرفتون نشدم



> کار این گروه خوب بوده...هرچند فکر کنم برا اولین ساله این برنامه رو میدن بیرون ولی از سالهای پیش برای ازمون های کانون برنامه دوهفتگی میدادن
> ولی دو تا مورد رو فکر کنم بهتره که بدونی
> مورد اول اینکه برنامه الفا مثبت و و یا سایت های مشابه با عقل جور در نمیاد و این باعث میشه که بچه ها سمتش جذب بشن
> این برنامه ها ادعا میکنن که تو 4 ماه میشه با ساعت مطالعه بین 8-12 میشه دروس رو تا 2-3 دور هم مرور کردو خوند که اصلا منطقی نیست
> نمیگم نمیشه تو این مدت رتبه خوب اورد...میگم میشه حتی به پزشکی دولتی تیپ 3 و حتی 2 هم رسید ولی نمیشه اقازاده وارانه بهش رسید
> بقول @banker@ باید دهنت سرویس بشه و ساعت مطالعه ات همیشه بالای 12 ساعت باشه....مینیمم 12 و مداوم
> به هر حال باید جبران یا بهتر بگم تنبیه کم کاری هات رو بکشی ...در این شرایط هم میتونی یه دور درس ها رو با تست کم حدود نصف کتاب جمع کنی و حدود 30-40 روز جمع بندی و تست کنکور داشته باشی
> مورد دوم اینکه بچه ها تو فروم گذاشتن برا دانلود که برا یه موسسه دیگه است...پیدا کنی میتونی دانلود کنی....چیزی من دیدم اینکه چیز خاصی نیست و میتونی خودت بهترشه رو بریزی...یا بهتر بگم خودت باید برنامه رو بریزی و در این صورت عالی خواهد بود نه خوب

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> دوستانی که برنامه الفا مثبت رو تهیه کرده اند نظر دهند


من دارم برنامشو داداش خواستی بیا خصوصی

----------


## Ghazalqasemi

> من دارم برنامشو داداش خواستی بیا خصوصی


سلام من برنامشو میخوام چه جوری میتونی برام بفرستیش مرسی

----------


## eskalis

> سلام من برنامشو میخوام چه جوری میتونی برام بفرستیش مرسی


یک برنامه 4 ماهه عالی ،  برای یک شکست عالی توی کنکور..

----------


## 00000

> سلام من برنامشو میخوام چه جوری میتونی برام بفرستیش مرسی



@IQkonkur_پکیج_برنامه4_ماهه_شروع

----------


## armlk

دوستان کسی برنامه ۴ ماه مکتبستان رو استفاده کرده؟
فک کنم اینم بازم تبلیغ الکیه نه؟

----------

